# NGD, my Quest is found !



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I went to buy a guitar and while there, the seller told me to have a look around at what he had since most were for sale. Found this nice and unique neckthru Quest Manhattan MK-3 in black and silver !!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

This baby should be a 1984 model. I`m real happy since these were made for only 1 year and we see the bolt on models once in a while but the neck thru model were almost a myth since no one one had one up until recently. This is the third that I know of.





































The action on it is amazing.

Love this guitar.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool guitar, congrats.

That's the Quest model that I like. Ricky-like to my eyes, but sort of a modern take.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

sulphur said:


> Cool guitar, congrats.
> 
> That's the Quest model that I like. Ricky-like to my eyes, but sort of a modern take.


Loved the model , had the MK-2 models but never came across the MK-3 ( neckthru ) before


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Looks like it might be heavy, and too bad it wasn’t designed with a belly cut, but I dig the look of it. How’s the neck shape?


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

It looks like a Rickenbacker crossed with a less extreme Ibanez Iceman (the carve of the upper bout in particular). That's a really cool find.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

keto said:


> How’s the neck shape?


D modern shape would best describe it.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

jimmythegeek said:


> It looks like a Rickenbacker crossed with a less extreme Ibanez Iceman (the carve of the upper bout in particular). That's a really cool find.


The Rick look is what got me interested in them to begin with.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The body makes me think schecter used it as inspiration for the 006 and 007 models. Looks cool!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I remember back when I worked at a music store in the late ’80s, we had a bolt-on version in black with bright red binding.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Great find. My jealousy grows.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> I remember back when I worked at a music store in the late ’80s, we had a bolt-on version in black with bright red binding.


i have a Quest bass like that. Black with red trim. Really nice looking. I ll dig up a picture.

Edit.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Cool guitar, congrats.
> 
> That's the Quest model that I like. Ricky-like to my eyes, but sort of a modern take.





jimmythegeek said:


> It looks like a Rickenbacker crossed with a less extreme Ibanez Iceman (the carve of the upper bout in particular). That's a really cool find.


My first thoughts exactly.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

mhammer said:


> My first thoughts exactly.


When I saw my first one, thought the exact same thing.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Years ago I fantasized about a ricky bass form factor in a six string. This fulfills that. OMG that is one of the neat-o est guitars ever! Love those inlays too


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Kind of looks like if a Rickenbacker mated with a Music Man. 

Congrats!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

mhammer said:


> My first thoughts exactly.


Me too!

Cool find


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

For those interested, these are my Manhattan MK-2 models.


----------



## Treece6869 (Mar 1, 2021)

Frenchy99 said:


> For those interested, these are my Manhattan MK-2 models.
> 
> View attachment 347986


Here's my ATAK 6


----------



## Treece6869 (Mar 1, 2021)

Here is the flyer if anyone is interested.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

That's really cool and extremely rare. Looks like it's in great shape too.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Treece6869 said:


> Here's my ATAK 6
> 
> View attachment 359008


that is a real nice guitar!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@Frenchy99 i was worried about your disappearance, someone here said jokingly that maybe a heavy old stack had fallen on you. Some of that stuff is pretty heavy!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Just spring cleaning , getting ready for summer! 
Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

You have a good knack and eye for rarity...nice find Frenchy99.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> You have a good knack and eye for rarity...nice find Frenchy99.


thanks !

i sum it up to patience and luck !


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I had images of those frog legs sticking out from one of those 4x15 bass cabinets and you singing for help!


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice find! Funny when things just fall into your lap like that!


----------

